# sustanon 250 and winstrol stack



## pepepepino0721 (Oct 20, 2011)

hey guys. planning on doing sustanon 250 and winstrol stack 2 weeks from now.

question is: what would be the dosage and schedule appropriate for me? and is it necessary to have hcg during this stack? 

im 21, did a cycle of sustanon 250 before. im 5'5 and currently i weigh 68kg. good diet and perfect gym attendance. ahaha. i work out 6 times a week, a combination of weight training and jiu jitsu training.

would love to hear your opinions and suggestions. 
thank you guys!


----------



## Klutch (Oct 20, 2011)

What is your goal?


----------



## boss (Oct 20, 2011)

750 a week sust is good. I did 900 and liked it a lot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

boss said:


> 750 a week sust is good. I did 900 and liked it a lot.



Boss is a dumb arsehole. What are your goals?


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Oct 20, 2011)

ooops sorry guys forgot to place my goals. im looking for cuts. im fine with my mass right now...just need more cuts. i gained 10kg during my first cycle of the sustanon..but some of it was fat...i did it with my bulking phase. now im having a hard time building my lower abs.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Oct 20, 2011)

throw in some clen :^)


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Oct 20, 2011)

im sorry what is clen? ive never heard of it before.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

pepepepino0721 said:


> im sorry what is clen? ive never heard of it before.


 
 . . . it's a suppository supplement . . you love it!


----------



## Schwarz (Oct 21, 2011)

emh..it's just me or..if you are 5'5..68kg (around 150lb) ...and you want to cut? dude what's your %BF? or post some pics.. you definally not need a cut with those numbers..if you need it....your diet..training..sucks.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Oct 21, 2011)

Schwarz said:


> emh..it's just me or..if you are 5'5..68kg (around 150lb) ...and you want to cut? dude what's your %BF? or post some pics.. you definally not need a cut with those numbers..if you need it....your diet..training..sucks.




im filipino. 5'5 is an average size here.haha. ill post some pics soon. im already cut at the moment...but im not satisfied yet.ahaha. hmmm i believe my training diet is pretty solid.

not sure about my %BF but i can see the outline of my abs...not that ripped though but its there.


----------



## pepepepino0721 (Oct 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . it's a suppository supplement . . you love it!


----------



## pkstylez (Nov 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . it's a suppository supplement . . you love it!




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
That is fucking HILARIOUS


----------

